
Countdown on Health and Climate Change - aidan_yvr
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736(19)32596-6/fulltext
======
aidan_yvr
Specifically, as society becomes increasingly destabilized by the impact of
climate change, as startups, are our products built with the most vulnerable
in mind or do we lean too heavily into the realm of luxury?

